# Problema selector stéreo mono en amplificador



## wattie (Dic 5, 2013)

Bueno saludos os escribo porque me he encontrado con un problema que como iletrado en electrónica no tengo ni idea de que puede ser. El caso es que tengo un equipo sanyo architecs 8500 y amplificador JA 7110 y este amplificador me tiene un selector de mono estereo y unos botoncitos para seleccionar la serie de altavoces A o B. Suena bien pero para que suene por ambos tengo que tener solo en izq A y B o Derecha A y B como puse en la foto en cuanto quiero usar el modo estéreo normal usando la serie completa A Izq. dere. o B izq. dere. solo se escucha de uno de los lados y no se el por que. He comprobado los cables los altavoces funcionan bien y lo que más me ha levantado sospechas es que cuando conecto los cascos como pasa cuando los mp3's baratos se estropea la clavija por un golpe y la soldadura se suelta o algo por el estilo al dejarlo "semi enchufado" el jack se escucha por ambos lados y al introducirlo del todo solo por uno de los lados el mismo que los altavoces claro. Mi pregutna viene a ser si alguien tiene alguna idea de que puede ser más o menos y si me saldría barato arreglar algo así si se hace una idea de lo que puede ser por si ha tenido un caso como este. Si no se me entiende en algún punto puedo explicarlo otra vez o grabar algún vídeo con lo que pasa.
Decir también que me lo han enviado por correos y que me dijeron que funcionaba perfectamente antes y lo que se me ocurre es que le hayan dado un golpe por esa esquina.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2013)

No te funciona uno de los amplificadores


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2013)

Tal vez por seguridad para el equipo *NO* se pueda efectuar la conexión simultánea *"A" + "B"* y sea *"A" o "B"*
Esto sería por si se conectan 2 juegos de parlantes solo se pueda alimentar uno solo a un tiempo.

*Edit:*

Releí el comentario y creo que 2M tiene razón


----------



## wattie (Dic 5, 2013)

y como no me funciona uno de los amplificadores a que se debe eso? alguna idea?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2013)

wattie dijo:


> y como no me funciona uno de los amplificadores a que se debe eso? alguna idea?



Se quemó
Se desconectó
No tiene señal de entrada.
¿¿¿¿????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2013)

Quizás no esté bien conectado el ecualizador . . .


----------



## wattie (Dic 5, 2013)

mañana por la mañana lo abro y subo una foto a ver si me podéis decir si veis lago raro. Muchas gracias


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 5, 2013)

@wattie a mi parecer tiene algún falso contacto en el Jack Phones o no hace un buen contacto en stereo del Jack hembra, sea por desgaste o mala manipulación en el enchufado frontal, si este funciona mal los canales de salida cuando no hay conexión de audífonos, suena solo en un canal  o queda sin sonido, porque el Jack puentea un canal como si se estuviese conectado un audífono del lado derecho, primero revise ahí si esta funcionando perfectamente el Jack de los audífonos, es como le dicen Fogonazo y DOSMETROS, se frito un canal.


----------



## wattie (Dic 6, 2013)

Creo que va a ser eso del falso contacto mirar al principio de este vídeo están conectados izq y derecho de la fila A y cuando muevo el botoncito de arriba a abajo sin hacer presión ni nada solo hacia arriba hacia abajo se escucha como el sonido baja y vuelve como una interferencia o algo por el estilo, el sonido no es muy bueno que es un teléfono malo. Y también decir que el B no produce el problema y el A está pegado al jack phones que mencionas Kowaky y si lo hace. En caso de que sea ese el problema cuanto me puede salir el arreglo (aprox) para saber si me es rentable. Luego saber como se frite un canal el por que pasa y si tiene solución rentable.
Muchas gracias no pensé que contestaría gente tan rápido, saludos

No me deja poner el enlace al vídeo porque tengo 4 mensajes, de paso pregunto que si alguien tiene experiencia en este tipo de amplificadores si suelen dar problemas o puede ser solo fruto del uso normal o de un golpe.
Necesito que alguien conteste para poder poner el enlace al vídeo  o no me entero de como funciona poner enlaces jaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2013)

Primero probaría SOLAMENTE el amplificador con una fuente como un MP3 conectado a AUX con un cable confiable.

Para pasar de auriculares a parlantes , es automático o se debe accionar alguna palanca ?


----------



## wattie (Dic 6, 2013)

Es automático, pero si se conectan los cascos sigue funcionando el altavoz, no para al enchufar de todo el jack de los auriculares. Voy a probar a conectar el mp3 a ver si así funciona entonces



Os dejo el vídeo mientras carga el mp3 que está sin batería y hago la prueba
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7PHMhUvl8c&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2013)

Ummmmm , entonces es probable que se haya sonado el jack ese que debería llevar una llave doble adentro que se activa al enchufar a fondo.

¿*Cómo subo* imagenes, archivos y demas?

Subí unas fotos grandes *y bien claras* del Jack de auriculares , por detrás , vas a tener que quitarle la tapa


----------



## wattie (Dic 6, 2013)

ayer saqué la tapa para ver si era algo evidente y la placa donde están el jack está mirando hacia abajo y no se como sacarla sin cargarme algo darme unos minutos para desmontar y sacar la tapa a ver si veis algo vosotros


----------



## wattie (Dic 6, 2013)

Lo más claro que he podido sacar con lo que tengo es esto. En la que señalo con el dedo es la PCB en la que van por debajo los dos selectores y el conector jack de auriculares no creo que podáis ver demasiado lo siento no lo he sacado del todo porque había que desconectar cables a los que ya no prefiero aventurarme y esta pcb estaba enganchada al frontal. En una tienda de electrónica por echarle un vistazo y decirme si ese es el problema me clavaran mucho?
Gracias, siento que las fotos no sean más claras


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2013)

Ok , deberás llevarlo a que te cotizen.


----------



## wattie (Dic 6, 2013)

El lunes lo llevaré a una tienda a ver cuanto me cobran por mirarlo, seguiré pendiente por si a alguien se le ocurre otra cosa o descubre algo. He probado el mp3 y sucede lo mismo así que debe ser algo de esa zona que está haciendo un mal contacto o algo por el estilo es lo único que se me ocurre a mi ahora mismo.
Muchas gracias por echarme una mano a todos.


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 6, 2013)

wattie dijo:


> El lunes lo llevaré a una tienda a ver cuanto me cobran por mirarlo, seguiré pendiente por si a alguien se le ocurre otra cosa o descubre algo. He probado el mp3 y sucede lo mismo así que debe ser algo de esa zona que está haciendo un mal contacto o algo por el estilo es lo único que se me ocurre a mi ahora mismo.
> Muchas gracias por echarme una mano a todos.


 

 @wattie no se ve mucho pero por los síntomas  que le comento puede estar la causa, no hay algún amigo o familiar cercano, que sepa algo de electrónica y con un cautín le de una repasada a esa área, por si hay una soldadura fría, con eso sale de la duda si es ahí el daño, porque hay lugares que se aprovechan de que no tiene algún conocimiento y le pueden decir mil cosas, cobrándole mas de lo que vale, sabio dicho sale mas caro lo comido que lo servido


----------



## wattie (Dic 6, 2013)

la soldadura fría con un polímetro se comprueba? o tenía otro nombre porque si es así y puedo comprobar con eso podría salir de dudas porque los puntos de soldadura quedan hacia arriba en esa pcb


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2013)

Se rehacen los puntos de soldadura con un soldador de 30 Watts y se agrega un poquito de estaño del 60%


----------



## wattie (Dic 6, 2013)

ok y con el polímetro puedo saber si es soldadura fría o como puedo hacerlo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2013)

No , solo prueba y error.

Con el polímetro podrias medir las pistas de cobre entre dos soldaduras , en ese sector y con el aparato desenchufado


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 7, 2013)

wattie dijo:


> ok y con el polímetro puedo saber si es soldadura fría o como puedo hacerlo


 
Asi sea un experto en la materia buscando soldaduras frías, con lupa en mano algunas las puede detectar, pero muchas veces son micras lo que separa el componente de la soldadura, esto hace que no haga un contacto firme y solido, con la soldadura fundida en los pines o patas entre el componente y el pcb, se le llama comúnmente falso contacto o soldadura fría, lo que se hace es retocar estas soldaduras y las que vea uno escasas de soldadura le aplica la cantidad necesaria, así como lo ha comentado DOSMETROS


----------



## wattie (Feb 18, 2014)

Hoy ya os puedo decir que después de conseguir ahorrar un poco para la posible reparación y de llevarlo a una tienda de sonido me dijeron que lo llevara a un técnico especialista y hoy me han dicho que el problema era un transistor que se cambió y listo a ver cuando me lo den que tal está pero en principio con eso solucionado


----------

